# [ODMP] Saraland Police Department, Alabama ~ April 7, 2006



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

A Corporal with the Saraland Police Department was killed in the line of duty on April 7, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18308*


----------

